# FreeBSD Versus PC-BSD



## Harley51 (Oct 11, 2009)

Is Free-BSD using PC-BSD base. I'm trying to decide which to try.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 11, 2009)

It's the other way around. PC-BSD is based on FreeBSD.

Which one to use depends on your skills, patience, experience with FreeBSD, etc.

PC-BSD aims to be easy to install by using a graphical installation program, and easy and ready-to-use immediately by providing KDE as the default, pre-installed graphical user interface. [Reference]


----------



## Harley51 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you that's just what I was looking for.


----------

